# Difference between Sennheiser HD 202 & HD 202 II



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

I am thinking of buying this headphone but everywhere its price has been increased with the new tag "II". Whats the difference between vanilla and this newer one ??

Also please provide link where its available at cheapest rate.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

After reading a lot from different sources I found out that there is no difference except new name and packing.

Anyways ordered one from infibeam at 1741 INR. Will get it shortly as they have shipped them already.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Got the headphones today and I am very satisfied with them.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats for the purchase. Now you bought it so pls let me know is it good for music and movies. Is it worth buying for music and movies. Many who purchased that item was for games. If I can recall at least HD 202 was don't know about HD 202 II.

Use couple of Days or a week then give your inputs, will be waiting for it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2012)

Well for now its serving me very well. Nice bass. Very good for music. Haven't tested on movies so can't say about that. I'll post my experience with movies when I watch one with this heddy. For music its very good loud enough and also wire management is a pleasure with that attachment which also adds to style. Ear cups are good enough to cover your ears but not too big. Have used them for around 2-3 hrs continuosly and no discomfort for me. All in all I am very satisfied with this product.


----------

